# Dune: Erster Ausblick - So sehen die neuen Sandwürmer aus



## Felix Schuetz (29. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Erster Ausblick - So sehen die neuen Sandwürmer aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Erster Ausblick - So sehen die neuen Sandwürmer aus*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (29. August 2020)

Starbesetzt, ja... aber eigenständigkeit sehe ich so gut wie gar nicht.

Wozu braucht man das selbe nochmal in Grün? 

Dune ist jetzt auch nicht gerade die komplexeste Geschichte aller Zeiten, den selben Kram nochmal zu erzählen, in scheinbar fast gleicher Optik (nur mit neuen technischen Mitteln) finde ich recht lahm. Man hätte besser versuchen sollen dem ganzen auch neue Facetten abzugewinnen, so das es wirklich ein eingenständiger film wird, die Filmemacher reden zwar ständig davon das es ein eigenständiger Film wird, aber das ist reines PR gewäsch, denn jedes Bild und jede Info die man bekommt zeigt genau das Gegenteil. 

Nur dadurch das man eben über Möglichkeitne aus dem Jahre 2020 verfügt setzt man sich gegenüber dem 84er Film ab. Das ist mir zu wenig.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (29. August 2020)

Die Kostüme haben was. Ich hatte von dem Film jahrelang eine DVD bei mir im Regal stehen, bin allerdings NIE dazu gekommen ihn zu gucken. Vielleicht, weil ich unterbewusst schon wusste, dass er später mal neuverfilmt werden würde? Wird bestimmt wieder so ein Film, der nur mir gefällt. xD


----------



## ribald (29. August 2020)

Jason Momoa (Chewie) und Oscar Isaac würg.....
Warum braucht es überhaupt zum xten mal eine komplett überflüssige Neuauflage ?
Können die sich gleich mal in den Popo schieben und drei mal rumdrehen.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2020)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Starbesetzt, ja... aber eigenständigkeit sehe ich so gut wie gar nicht.
> 
> Wozu braucht man das selbe nochmal in Grün?
> ...
> Nur dadurch das man eben über Möglichkeitne aus dem Jahre 2020 verfügt setzt man sich gegenüber dem 84er Film ab. Das ist mir zu wenig.


Die Buchreihe zu DUNE umfasst mittlerweile mehr als 30(!) Titel. Da könnte man aus der potentiellen Filmreihe also wesentlich mehr machen


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Jason Momoa (Chewie) und Oscar Isaac würg.....
> Warum braucht es überhaupt zum xten mal eine komplett überflüssige Neuauflage ?
> Können die sich gleich mal in den Popo schieben und drei mal rumdrehen.


Und wann genau wurde die Gesamtgeschichte um Paul Atreides denn mal verfilmt? 
So sehr ich die Version von Lynch mag, aber mit den Büchern das Ding, vor allem gegen Ende, nicht mehr viel zu tun (mal abgesehen davon, dass da nur der erste Drittel der Geschichte behandelt wird).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. August 2020)

> Können die sich gleich mal in den Popo schieben und drei mal rumdrehen.


Btw.
Soll der Conzept Art "Anus Closeup" (Cover 3) das "Bild vom Sandwurm" sein ?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2020)

es gibt so verfilmungen wie Watchmen, 300, Harry Potter oder der Marsianer wo man keine neuen Versionen davon braucht weil siedoch schon entweder ziemlich dicht oder recht nahe dran sind
Und dann gibt es so Filme wie der Steven King's Rasenmähermann, die so wenig mit der Kurzgeschichte zu tun haben dass Steven King die verklagen musste, obwohl er den Film eigentlich ganz gut fand
Dune ist eher so richtung letzteres ...

Ich meine, man merkt halt wer das Buch gelesen hat und wer vielleicht nur weiß dass es eine Buchvorlage gibt, weil gelesen hat die bestimmt keiner der sich beschwert dass es noch eine Version gibt
Dabei geht es noch nichtmal um durchlesen weil viele streichen schon vorher die Segel, aber man bekommt ja schon SO früh mit dass der Film doch sehr viel weg lässt und freier ist in der Erzählung
Aber vielleicht sollte man vielleicht sich erstmal informieren, immerhin ist das jetzt so nicht das erste mal


----------



## ribald (29. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wann genau wurde die Gesamtgeschichte um Paul Atreides denn mal verfilmt?
> So sehr ich die Version von Lynch mag, aber mit den Büchern das Ding, vor allem gegen Ende, nicht mehr viel zu tun (mal abgesehen davon, dass da nur der erste Drittel der Geschichte behandelt wird).



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_–_Der_Wüstenplanet
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Dune

Die ersten drei Filme mit dem Ochsenknecht, danach weitere drei von 2003 und alle sind Schrott.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2020)

Also mehr als das weit aufgerissene Maul mit unzähligen Zahnspießchen ist ja nicht zu erkennen. Ein Paar alternative Perspektiven wären schon hilfreicher.


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also mehr als das weit aufgerissene Maul mit unzähligen Zahnspießchen ist ja nicht zu erkennen. Ein Paar alternative Perspektiven wären schon hilfreicher.



ja, vielleicht ist das wirklich der Sandwarum von hinten 
aber ja, man sieht halt nichts vom Viech, dass kann nur so ein Presskit Promo sein


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_–_Der_Wüstenplanet
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Dune
> 
> Die ersten drei Filme mit dem Ochsenknecht, danach weitere drei von 2003 und alle sind Schrott.



Da hast du nicht unrecht mit der "Gesammtverfilmung" (ok, alles war da dann halt nicht drin)

Ich fand beide Miniserien eigentlich ganz gelungen (Soundtrack sowieso). Nur war das Budget ja stark limitiert, aber näher an den Büchern als die Lynch-Version. Und dem geringen Budget sind dann halt auch einige Szenen zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## solidus246 (30. August 2020)

Ich freue mich extrem.


----------



## ribald (30. August 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da hast du nicht unrecht mit der "Gesammtverfilmung" (ok, alles war da dann halt nicht drin)
> 
> Ich fand beide Miniserien eigentlich ganz gelungen (Soundtrack sowieso). Nur war das Budget ja stark limitiert, aber näher an den Büchern als die Lynch-Version. Und dem geringen Budget sind dann halt auch einige Szenen zum Opfer gefallen.



Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich das Buch mal angefangen und irgendwie zugegebenenmaßen, gleich die Lust verloren.
Hatte vielleicht 50 Seiten gelesen, ist einfach nicht mein Fall gewesen, obwohl ich so Sci-Fi Zeug normal sehr mag.
Den Film von Lynch fand ich allerdings großartig damals, den schaue ich alle paar Jahre gerne mal wieder an.
Mit den späteren Mini-Serien konnte ich auch nicht viel anfangen, die ersten 3 Teile waren ja noch einigermaßen passabel. Ist eben auch schon sehr lange her, als ich die mal angeschaut habe.
--- Irulan ist Pauls Hauptfrau ?! (Häää) Paul erblindet wegen einem "Steinbrenner". Leto mutiert zu einem Halbwurm und rennt wie angestochen durch die Wüste xD. Alia wird von dem schon lange toten Baron manipuliert hääääää ?!!?!?! ;D

https://abload.de/img/img_20200830_01462271j4m.jpg


----------



## Loosa (30. August 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Vor einigen Monaten hatte ich das Buch mal angefangen und irgendwie zugegebenenmaßen, gleich die Lust verloren.
> Hatte vielleicht 50 Seiten gelesen, ist einfach nicht mein Fall gewesen, obwohl ich so Sci-Fi Zeug normal sehr mag.



Das ging mir ähnlich. Mein Patenonkel hatte riesig geschwärmt und versprochen den Film mit mir zu gucken. _Wenn_ ich vorher das Buch lese, weil man sonst nur die Hälfte versteht. Ich bin nie über Seite 50 oder so herausgekommen...

Viele Jahre und Versuche später hab ich es dann mal über die kritische Schwelle geschafft - und Dune seitdem ein gutes Dutzend Mal gelesen. Die gesamte Serie von Frank Herbert mehrfach und mehrsprachig, und fast alle Prequels/Sequels von seinem Sohn. 


Pro-Tipp: ganz hinten ist ein Wörterbuch. Hatte es erst nach dem ersten Komplettdurchgang entdeckt. Das hätte doch so manches erklärt.


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2020)

Ich hatte als Teenager das selbe mir Herr der Ringe durchgemacht. Ca 3 mal begonnen und wieder weggelegt. Beim 4ten Anlauf hats mich dann gepackt.
Ist doch wie bei Games: Manchmal passt einem auch ein Topbewertetes Game nicht. Aber irgendwann probiert mans es aus reiner Langeweile aus und ist gefesselt.


----------



## Feuerwalze (30. August 2020)

Und wo sind die Bilder zu dieser reisserischen  Überschrift? Ich habe nichtmal nen Furz eines Sandwurms gesehen!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2020)

Feuerwalze schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Bilder zu dieser reisserischen  Überschrift? Ich habe nichtmal nen Furz eines Sandwurms gesehen!


Besagtes 3. Cover (inzwischen im Artikel eingebaut) zeigt im "Conzept Art Design" wohl das Maul/den Anus des Sandwurms.

Daraufhin auf dem Aussehen des Wurms zu schließen wie es die Clickbait Überschrift uns darstellt, ist natürlich totaler Mumpitz.


----------



## Loosa (30. August 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Daraufhin auf dem Aussehen des Wurms zu schließen wie es die Clickbait Überschrift uns darstellt, ist natürlich totaler Mumpitz.



Du kennst das Buch nicht, oder? 

Das Maul ist der einzig interessante Teil des Wurms. Dahinter kommen nur noch Schuppenringe, und was will man da schon groß kreativ werden?
Da ist nichtmal H.R.Giger was zu eingefallen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da ist nichtmal H.R.Giger was zu eingefallen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Immerhin sieht das nach Front und Kontur des Wurms aus.

Auch das zeigt einen Wurm:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/bd/Sheeanaandworm.JPG/330px-Sheeanaandworm.JPG
sogar hier ist was zu sehen, zweifellos primär das Maul
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/b8/DuneTV-Sandworm+Thopter.jpg

Besagtes Anus Closeup lässt da nicht einmal was erahnen und wird der Überschrift nicht annähernd gerecht !


----------

